# Russian Tortoise breeding and hibernation



## Vincentdhr (Aug 20, 2012)

I was wondering if hibernation is necessary for Russian Tortoises to breed. There are a lot of varying opinions on this online and in books. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Russian Tortoises*

Our members have those same varying opinions. Some of us absolutely believe they must hibernate and others of us feel it is not necessary. So, you do what you feel is best in your particular situation.

Personally, all my tortoise species that normally hibernate in the wild, hibernate here. But that's because they all live outside and its just easier for me. If I had them indoors, I would not see a need to hibernate them.


----------



## Vincentdhr (Aug 20, 2012)

*RE: Russian Tortoises*

I live in San Diego and am not sure how I would hibernate them unless I tried the refrigerator method. Has anyone tried that before? I am concerned over the logistics of it.


----------



## jwhite (Aug 20, 2012)

I do not hibernate mine. They are for the most part kept indoors for most of the year. They breed very well for me. I haven't tried the refrigerator method mainly because i don't want to make a mistake and harm my tortoises. Some Russian keepers do use the refrigerator method with good results though. I see it as a keepers preference in what they think is in their tortoises best interest.

Jon


----------



## coledoug1 (Aug 20, 2012)

I do not hibernate my tortoises.


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 20, 2012)

Hibernation isn't necessary for them to successfully reproduce. But most temperate climate species don't very eagerly to breed without seasonal changes in temperature, light duration and intensity to trigger them at some point. In captivity hibernation is an alternative-not a necessity for their survival. I actually do both and have been for a couple of decades. I have seen little difference between the groups of animals that hibernate and those that don't with one exception-those that hibernate, especially the ones that do so "naturally" outdoors, have a more established routine. They wake within a certain period in the spring and from that point on their breeding and nesting activity is almost like clockwork. Those that I hibernate indoors artificially (and for a lot shorter period of time) still breed and nest like those kept outdoors but they often do so later and their schedule is more scattered. The same goes for the adults that I keep awake year round. They also breed and nest once they go outside in the spring, but not like clockwork. In terms of health, other activity or any other aspect I have seen no difference between those that hibernate, either naturally or artificially and those that are kept awake 365 days of the year. Outdoors (and to some degree indoors too) there can be a risk factor involved. Outdoors the tortoise is at mother nature's mercy. Unlike in the wild where they can seek an ideal hibernation location, in captivity they can only use the areas that are provided by the keeper. The keeper has to have considerable knowledge of what the tortoise requires to hibernate for several months safely. There is less of a risk with indoor hibernation but that is not to say that it is risk free. Again, requirements need to be met and the tortoise has to be known to be in optimum health. Sometimes this can't always be told by appearance, weight, etc... Although those are absolute requirements to know also. 
What it really comes down to in captivity is if the keeper feels that they are knowledgeable and confident enough to hibernate their tortoise and if they feel that it is necessary. Some people simply don't feel that it is (necessary) or worth the risk. Others feel that a tortoise that is in captivity should be allowed to do what they do in nature. In my opinion that viewpoint is a bit askewed. If it were truly best for them to "act natural" we wouldn't be feeding them grocery store greens in little piles, soaking them in water to stay hydrated, keeping them under artificial lights or contained in enclosures.


----------



## Jill Gatwood (Sep 7, 2012)

A friend of mine kept her Russian tortoises outside all year long here in Albuquerque, NM for years and they hibernated without problems. However last year the temps went below 0F for about a week and the tortoises died. So that is out. It's still quite warm here (Sept. 9th), but I notice they are slowing down with feeding (they used to come running and now they're like "eh." So I just brought them in. Need to look up again how long I should set the light timer for inside. I have the ReptiSun light and, when it gets colder, I will set the heater on low over their hide.


----------



## kanalomele (Sep 7, 2012)

It is not necessary, but all of my adults brumate. They are outside year round unless there is a problem, so it is natural for them to. What I find helps breeding however is to make sure that the girls and my boy have a separation period and then are back together in spring when everyone is awake and I am able to make sure they are healthy after their brumation.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2012)

My personal observation of my Russians the years they were hibernated compared to ones I kept them up, was no difference between the two.


----------



## phowlett (Sep 25, 2012)

I planning on refrigerator hibernating my four Russians. Before I could, they all went to ground.(Organic potting soil, sand & coconut with layer of cypress mulch).
I noticed 2 of my females get up and tool around while everyone else stays buried. What is this? Are they getting ready to hibernate? Should I leave them? They have 6 inches in which to bury themselves. Is that enough? Should I turn on heating lamps, offer food, blah, blah, blah. Any thoughts, please and thank you.


----------



## Stenty (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine haven't hibernated for the past two years, and they bred successfully this year. I have two hatchlings and two new eggs in the incubator. Like a previous poster, I separate them for stretches of time.


----------

